# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Puno aumentaría 25% su producción lechera en 2010

## Bruno Cillóniz

Con el programa de mejoramiento genético del Proyecto Especial Binacional Lago Titicaca (PELT)  _Lo haría a partir de la mejora genética de las 70 mil vacas que hay en la región. Para ello, invierten S/. 1 millón al año._   *Por:* Luís Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* La producción de leche en Puno se incrementaría 25% en el 2010, al producir 8,7 millones de litros de leche al año gracias a la mejora genética del ganado vacuno de esa región, informó a esta agencia Ricardo Urviola López, representante del desarrollo agrícola del Proyecto Especial Binacional Lago Titicaca (PELT). 
A través del programa “Mejoramiento Genético del Ganado Vacuno”, el PELT logró, en el 2009, que Puno produzca 7 millones de litros de leche, valorados en S/. 6,5 millones en ventas, de los cuales –según Urviola- el 60% fue destinado al comercio local. 
“En la actualidad una vaca en Puno sólo produce un promedio de 1.85 litros de leche por día y sólo puede ser ordeñada sólo 60 días al año. La meta es que las vacas puneñas produzcan más de 50 litros de leche diarios y que sean ordeñadas 300 días del año”, indicó el funcionario. 
Urviola consideró que para una “feroz” campaña de mejoramiento genético necesitaría invertir S/. 20 millones en la adquisición de 250 mil pajillas de semen de toro “Brown Swiss” para las aproximadamente 70 mil vacas existentes en la región. 
El programa que promueve el mejoramiento genético es ejecutado hace seis años y contempla un presupuesto de S/. 1 millón anuales.  *Las fases del desafío lechero*  
Según enumeró Urviola, este programa comprende 3 fases:  
El tratamiento médico y cuidado adecuado del ganado vacuno que produzca más de 1.52 litros de leche al día. Este trabajo lo realiza un grupo de productores y veterinarios apoyados por el municipio del distrito de Mañazo, de la Provincia de Puno.  
El mejoramiento “masal”, que implica la selección de vacunos con óptima alimentación, salud y producción lechera (al menos 2 litros por día) para su posterior apareamiento con toros criollos o locales.  
La inseminación artificial, que consiste en la fecundación vacuna con semen de toro “Brown Swiss”, importado de EEUU, cuyo precio es de S/. 80 por pajilla de semen. (En la actualidad el PELT cuenta con 2 mil pajillas de semen de esta raza de toro).   *DATOS:*  
Otro objetivo para el 2010. En los próximos meses el PELT programa desarrollar una campaña mediática de sensibilización sobre la importancia del mejoramiento genético vacuno en la producción lechera, pero a nivel nacional.Temas similares: Artículo: Producción de cítricos peruanos aumentaría en 2012 Artículo: INIA y Proyecto Lago Titicaca buscarán aumentar producción agrícola, pecuaria y forestal en Puno Cobertizos contribuirían a duplicar la producción lechera Producción de truchas se incrementará en más del 90% en Puno, estiman El 2009 será el año de la quinua en Puno con producción de 31 mil 500 toneladas

----------


## Pablo Ipince

Yo utilizaría Jersey, en vez de BS.  Vaca más pequeña, mismo nivel de grasa y proteína que la BS, y come menos.  Sumado a la altura, se obtendría una leche de muy buena calidad, lo cual redundaría en menos litros por queso, o en su defecto, exigencia de mejor precio al comprador, dado que se valoraría los sólidos de leche.  Y 80 soles por pajilla, siendo un producto exonerado de impuestos, me parece carísimo.

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a visitar esta página http://pecuario.net/ donde pueden encontrar información adicional que les puede servir mucho

----------

